# MTB Alpencross-Touren Schuh Preis-/ Leistung



## rithm91 (29. Januar 2019)

Hi,

ich habe foglende Frage.
Ich bin noch relativ Neu auf dem MTB Gebiet und möchte mit einem Kumpel im September ein Alpencross fahren. Gleichzeitig fahre ich normale Touren und Trails im Wald. 
Nachdem ich mir ein Bike geleistet habe, sollen jz noch die passenden Schuhe dazu kommen. Ich habe schon ein paar Tests gelesen, aber den richtige Durchblick habe ich noch nicht.

Verstanden habe ich, dass der Schuh im Idealfall eine harte Sohle, für die Kraftübertragung und gleichzeitig gut zum laufen sein soll. Ich hab in einem Test von dem "Lake MX 80" gelesen, in einem anderen von dem "Mavic Crossride". 

Ich möchte eig erstmal nicht mehr als 80 Euro ausgeben und der Schuh soll auch jz schon zum trainieren und Alltäglichen Touren genutzt werden. Wasserdicht muss er aus meiner Sicht nicht sein aber wenn er es ist sage ich natürlich nicht nein.

Was wäre aus eurer Sicht ein aktueller Schuh, der dafür gut zu nutzen ist?
Der Schuh soll für Cleats kompatibel sein.

LG
Luca


----------



## sun909 (29. Januar 2019)

Bist du dir mit Cleats sicher?

Ggf mal noch ein wenig zu Vor- und Nachteilen lesen. Ich fahre beides an verschiedenen Bikes.

Bei Schuhen ist es schwer, eine Enpfehlung zu geben, muss halt zum Fuß passen.

Für Cleats braucht es eine steife Sohle zur optimalen Kraftübertragung. Steif ist wiederum schlecht, wenn du mal viele Meter Laufen musst.

Ein Tourenschuh sollte ein guter Kompromiss sein. Gute Erfahrung habe ich mit Specialized und Shimano. Die sollten auch preislich in deiner Range liegen.

Wichtig: anprobieren! Onlinekauf fällt hier eher weg.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rithm91 (29. Januar 2019)

Ja cleats möchte ich gerne nutzen! 

OK verstehe, genauere Aussagen kann man so nicht treffen? Sonst muss ich tatsächlich mal in einen Laden


----------



## CrossX (29. Januar 2019)

Ich habe die Crossride XL. Damit möchte ich aber nicht im Gelände zu Fuß unterwegs sein. 
Der Schuh ist super zum fahren, aber laufen ist sehr holprig.


----------



## TypeActive (29. Januar 2019)

Ich stand letztes Jahr vor einer ähnlichen Frage und hab mich dann für den Adidas Cross Trail SL entschieden. Der ist zwar ohne Cleats, ist aber gerade für Tragepassagen super. Adidas vermarktet den als Hybrid-Schuh, was voll und ganz passt. Trage ihn auch bei leichten Wandertouren. Ist übrigens auch weitgehend Wasserresistent 

Also falls Du doch nochmal über eine Variante ohne Cleats nachdenken solltest, dann kann ich den Schuh wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## Florent29 (30. Januar 2019)

rithm91 schrieb:


> Ja cleats möchte ich gerne nutzen!
> 
> OK verstehe, genauere Aussagen kann man so nicht treffen? Sonst muss ich tatsächlich mal in einen Laden



Das musst du wohl.

Der Alpen-X Klassiker ist sicherlich der Shimano:
https://www.paul-lange.de/shop/de/shimano/mountain-touring/fahrradschuhe-sh-xm9.html

Ich habe den Vorgänger - für lange Tragepassagen ist das der beste Klickschuh ever. Den gibt's als SH-XM7 auch in einer halbhohen Variante.

Auch Vaude, Northwave, Pearl Izumi usw. haben "laufbare" Cleat-Schuhe. Einfach mal auf deren Webseiten stöbern.

Im Endeffekt ist aber gerade bei einer Mehrtages-Tour extrem wichtig, dass die Dinger perfekt passen. Deshalb musst du da einfach mehrere Modelle durchprobieren, evtl. auch in verschiedenen Größen. Mavic, Shimano und Pearl Izumi fallen zB eher klein aus.


----------



## dr_big (31. Januar 2019)

Alte Wanderstiefel und Plattformpedale


----------



## rithm91 (31. Januar 2019)

Also Ich war im fahrrad Laden und hab mich jz für den cube all mountain entschieden. Der passte einfach am besten an meinen Fuß.


----------



## wirme (10. Januar 2020)

Ich greife das Thema nochmal auf.

Ich hatte bis vor ein paar Tagen noch geplant, den geplanten Alpencross mit Flatpedalen fahren.
Jetzt wollen die Mitfahrer alle mit Klick fahren - überwiegend wegen der besseren Effizienz.
Leuchtet mir ja ein - ich bin trotzdem nicht begeistert.
Nach langem Hin- und Herüberlegen, habe ich mir Magped Plattform Pedale geholt.
Also nix Klick sondern Magnet.

Eigentlich bin ich mit Klickschuhen gut ausgestattet. Ich hätte trotzdem gerne eine neuen Schuh.


Halbschuhe
gut zum Laufen geeignet
möglichst wasserdichte (oder halt annähernd dicht)
für Flat und Klick geeignet
deswegen nicht ganz so grobstollig
Größe 45 (bei Shimano eher 46)
möglichst zu einem günstigen Kurs.

Hat da einer einen Vorschlag ?


----------



## Sunblocker40 (10. Januar 2020)

Shimano SH-XM9








						Shimano SH-XM900 MTB Schuhe GORE-TEX®
					

Die SH-XM9 GORE-TEX® Schuhe von Shimano – für jedes Abenteuer zu haben Die Shimano SH-XM9 Schuhe (SH-XM900) begleiten Dich bei jedem Bike-Adventure und eignen sich für jedes Wetter und alle Jahreszeiten. Dank GORE-TEX® Innenfutter bleiben die




					www.bike-components.de
				




Größe fällt bei diesem wie normale Schuhe aus ... also nix mit eine Nummer größer  
Bin mit diesem (und dem Vorgänger) schon unzählige AlpX gefahren
Damit geht man wie mit einem Wanderschuh (auch stundenlang), sind absolut wasserdicht (außer von oben natürlich) und sehr robust


----------



## wirme (10. Januar 2020)

Sunblocker40 schrieb:


> Shimano SH-XM9
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre für mich dann eher der SH-XM07 

Weil ich lieber mit flachen Schuhen unterwegs bin.

War in jungen Jahren viel hochalpin unterwegs.
Bis zum Gletscher mit leichtem Schuhwerk und dann ging es mit den steigeisenfesten Schuhen weiter.
Passt für mich halt besser ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (10. Januar 2020)

Ich kann den Mavic XA Pro sehr empfehlen. Ich habe den Schuh jetzt seit über einem Jahr und dabei war auch ein AlpenX.
Sehr bequem, gute Kraftübertragung und fühlt sich wie ein Laufschuh an, hätte ich nie für Möglich gehalten, außerdem sehr leicht. Meine Anwendung: Enduro/Trail
(Kein Vergleich zum Crossmax XL, der nicht zum laufen geeignet war).


----------



## Schwaderzenka (10. Januar 2020)

Sunblocker40 schrieb:


> Shimano SH-XM9
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War vor der letzten Saison genau in der gleichen Situation wie Wirme. Habe den Shimano SH-XM9 gekauft, und nutze meine normalen Klickschuhe nur noch fürs Spinning im Studio. Mit dem XM9 hast einen extrem bequemen Schuh für alle "Lebens- bzw. Geländelagen"

Der XM7 wird da nicht groß anders sein, außer halt Halbschuh. Preislich leider über 80€


----------

